# Blavand Forellen



## cobra0968 (7. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute, welche P&T könnt ihr empfehlen? Was braucht man am besten als Ausrüstung. Ist schon einige Jahre her das ich den letzten Köder ausgeworfen habe. #c 
Danke. Bin mit 4 Kollegen zu Vatertag oben. Grüsse aus Hamburg.
Frank


----------



## steve71 (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Moin Cobra, 

in der Nähe von Blavand gibt es den Ort "Ho". Dort ist ein Forellensee ausgeschildert.
Ich bin dort so ca. 1996 dort gewesen....damals habe ich dort gut mit Montananymphen, Juletrae und Spinnködern wie Rapala 5 cm Sinking "Regenbogenforelle" gefangen. Wenn nann auf das Gelände kommt, war die Ecke mit der Insel top.
Das ganze ist wie gesagt schon eine ganze Zeit her!

Gruß Steve


----------



## Joe (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Hi Leude

Ist aber ein verdammt kleiner See!
Es gibt so ca 10 - 15 Km weiter nördlich noch ein See. Deutlich grösser, nur weiss ich nicht mehr genau wo er ist. Müsstest Du mal genauer vor Ort nachfragen. Auch war er damals nicht so überlaufen.

Gruss Joe


----------



## Havoerred (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Der Forellen See liegt in Graerup, direkt an der Straße in Nähe eines Campingplatzes. Hebe dort selbst noch nicht geangelt. Richtig ist jedoch, das er nicht so überlaufen ist. 
Einfach mal ausprobieren.

Grüße von Havoerred


----------



## brandungsangler (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

havoerred und joe

Hallo
ich fahre diesen sommer im august auch nach grearup und wollte fragen ob man dort auch gut brandungsangeln kann auf Aal,plattfisch,dorsch...?Welche Fische sind denn im forellensee besetz?gibt es dort köder vor ort zu kaufen?
gruß
peter


----------



## Dänemarker Ahoi (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Wo ist Blavand???


----------



## brandungsangler (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

hallo,
Ich fahre ende august auch in die nähe von blavand.Das liegt in der nähe von Esbjerg an der nordsee.Ich wollte dort brandungsangeln.Warst du schon mal in der gegend und kanst mir berichten wie es dort mit brandungsangeln aussieht?
gruß
brandungsangler


----------



## mibu69 (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Moin wollte mitte April nach Blavand.Hat vielleicht jemand Infos für mich in bezug auf Forellenseen oder Küstenabschnitte zwecks Meerforellen?
Vielen Dank schon im voraus.


----------



## notime2fish (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Auch moin moin.
Mit Seen kann ich Dir nicht weiterhelfen, aber für Meerforellen im Salzwasser bist Du an der falschen Küstenseite. Ostsee wär besser. Versuch es eher in der Varde, Grindsted oder Skjern/Holme Au. Oder fahr quer rüber zum Kolding Fjord. Machen die Einheimischen auch.


----------



## Der Jigger (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Hallo Leute,
ich wollte auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. Ich bin zwar schon etliche Jahre nicht mehr in Blavand gewesen, aber in meiner Jugend bin ich mit meinen Eltern und Großeltern dort jeden Sommer hingefahren. An Forellensee haben wir dort nie gefischt. Daher kann ich dazu auch wenig sagen. Wir sind zum angeln meistens an die Varde gefahren und haben da auch den einen oder anderen Aal gefangen. Je nach Gezeit, sind auch die Plattfische mal an unseren Ködern hängen geblieben. Brandungsanglen haben wir dort auch ab und zu gemacht. Der Fang war nicht immer berauschend aber Spass hatten wir alle mal. Köder, sprich Wattwürmer gab es bei einigen Einheimischen am Straßenrand zu kaufen. Ansonsten könnt ihr wahrscheinlich auch bei der touristeninfo vorort nachfragen, die können euch da sicherlich auch weiterhelfen. Wenn es ein familienurlaub wird ist ein besuch auf dem leuchtturm, oder das bernsteinsuchen am strand immer empfehlenswert. Auch Krabbenschieben konnte man dort gut, wobei ich dazu sagen muss, dass die ausbeute der letzten Jahre immer bescheidener ausgefallen ist. Früher hingegen war der Krabbensalat bzw. das eine oder andere leckere Krabbentoast schnell "zusammengeschoben"   
Wie auch immer, auf jeden fall wünsche ich euch in blavand einen erholsamen und erfolgreichen (angel)urlaub. ich selber werde jetzt auch mal zusehen, dass ich mit meinen kindern auch mal wieder dort hinfahre. schließlich hatte es mir dort immer sehr gefallen.

Grüße Basti


----------



## Wendeg48 (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Hallo schau mal in diesen Beitrag rein.



*Ich brauch Tipps für Dänemark* 
#h #h


----------



## Cheyenne0105 (10. September 2007)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Hallo zusammen,
ich war letzte Woche an dem Teich in Ho.Habe in 4 Stunden dort 4 schöne Regenbogenforellen zwischen 2 und 4 Kilo gefangen.Alles auf Schwimmteig und schleppen.


----------



## ScorcherOne (11. September 2007)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Oh toll. Ich war zur gleichen Zeit auch da. Ich habe mit der gleichen Methode wie du gefischt aber leider nichts gefangen.
Hast du die behinderte Forelle gesehen?


----------



## prinz1980 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

@ScorcherOne 

kannst das mal mit der forelle genauer beschreiben, was hatte die??
ich kenne diesen see auch sehr gut


----------



## ScorcherOne (12. September 2007)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Do wo ich stand ist sie immer hingeschwommen in das flache Wasser und hat sich dann ziemlich komisch bewegt. Das sah sehr untypisch für einen Fisch aus. Ausserdem hat sie sehr langsame Bewegungen gemacht.
Sie hat auch noch so eine verkrüppelte Rückenflosse wahrscheinlich mit Pilzbefall, wie ein anderer Angler erzählte.


----------



## prinz1980 (12. September 2007)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

danke für die info^^


----------



## Arming0406 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Hallo
Ich komme gerade aus Blavand. Wir waren vom 22.09.07 für 2 Wochen dort oben. In der Gegend gibt es einige Put + Take. Den Broeng Fiskesee, in der Nähe von Oksbol, den Vrögum Angelsee auch bei Oksbol und den See in Ho. An allen Seen sollten lt. Prospekt Täglich Forellen bis zu 10 KG ausgesetzt werden. Zum Broeng Fiskesee kann ich nur sagen das dort in den 14 Tagen die wir dort waren, nichts eingesetzt wurde. Selten sah ich mal eine Forelle springen. Nach telefonischer Nachfrage beim Besitzer warum denn nicht eingesetzt werde , sagte mir der Besitzer das in dem See immer ein großer Bestand an Fischen sei und auch immer sehr gut gefangen werde. Ich erklärte ihm das wir schon einigemale am See gewesen wären und fast immer erfolglos geblieben waren ,wie alle anderen Angler am See auch , fragte er mich mit doch wirklich mit was ich denn Angeln würde . Nachdem ich dem Herrn mitteilte das ich seit 35 Jahren Angeln würde und auch einiges an Ködern von " Power Bait , Spinner , Tauwurm , Fliege " usw. versucht habe , aber noch nicht einmal eine Forelle springen sehen habe und ich jetzt erst einmal zum Turistenbüro fahren würde und dort sagen werde das im "Broeng Fiskesee"
nicht eingesetzt wird, also nur "Abkassiert" wird, sagte er mir das der See in der nächsten Woche sowieso erst einmal geschlossen wird und ihm egal sei das ich zum Turistenbüro fahren werde. 
Im "Vrögum Fiskesee" wurde auch nicht wie Im Prospekt beschrieben täglich ausgesetzt , aber lt. Gesprächen mit anderen Anglern doch wenigsten einmal die Woche. Es wurde hier aber auch so noch recht gut gefangen. Ich konnte hier in 6 Std 3 Forellen von 1-3 Kg fangen. Hier wird auch ein Rabatt für mitangelnde Kinder angeboten . Das schont den Geldbeutel doch ganz schön.
Am Angelsee in Ho in dem auch am meisten geangelt wurde , ich schätze mal das dort täglich an die 50-70 Karten verkauft werden ,wurde bis zu 3 mal täglich Fisch ausgesetzt. Gefangen wurde hier aber doch schlecht. Die Forellen hier sprangen ununterbrochen um sich Parasiten abzuschlagen. Es befanden sich auch sehr fiele "Verpilzte Fische" im See. 
Mein Fazit , es gibt in DK bedeutend bessere Ecken zum Put+Take angeln.
mfg Armin





I


----------



## ScorcherOne (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Ja genau. Die springenden Forellen kann ich nur bestätigen. Ich bin jedes Jahr im August da und es war bisher immer so. Von den Forellen mit Pilzbefall habe ich nur eine gesehen.
Hatte ich ja auch in einem vorigen Post geschrieben.


----------



## prinz1980 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

@arming0406

du redes mir von der seele, ich kann deine worte nur bestätigen, ich bin am sontag von jegum / dk wieder gekommen, wenn du die ecke kennst weist du ja das der vrögum see nur 1 km entfernt ist und der broeng fiskesö nur 5 km, ho 10 km, auch ich war letzte woche an den see´n, in vrögum habe ich gefangen 4 stück von 2 - 3 kilo, die größte verarsche habe ich am broeng see erlebt, da geht gar nichts mehr und das schon seit fast 2 jahren, wobei meine fau noch im mai diesen jahres eine forelle rausgeholt hat von 4,5 kilo, hat sie diereckt an dem netz gefangen mit einem blinker, war nur ein zufallstreffer, aber sonst ist da echt nix mehr zu holen!!!
von ho kann ich sagen, es sind immer viele leute da aber gefangen wid nur mittelmäßig. ich geh dann doch lieber brandunsangeln und ab und zu mal auf hering.


----------



## Arming0406 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

@prinz1980
Hallo
Wo warst du zum Brandungsangeln ? Bei uns in Blavand gingen nur kleine Platte. Problematisch schon die Beschaffung von Ködern. In Blavand , Ho und näheren Umgebung waren keine Wattwürmer zu bekommen. Auf Nachfrage im "Angelladen" in Blavand war die nächste Möglichkeit zum Kauf von Wattwürmern in "Hvide Sande". Das wollte ich mir dann doch nicht antun. Auf Heringsfetzen gingen dann ein paar " kleinere Platte". 
mfg Armin


----------



## PORNORALLE (5. November 2007)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

also ich kann nur gutes über den teich sagen. ich fahr drei ma im jahr hoch und gehe nie unter 15-20 fischen in der woche nachhause. im sommer diesen jahres hab ich in einer woche 30 stück gekriegt davon eine 4kg bachforelle.


----------



## prinz1980 (5. November 2007)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

mit was für ein system hast du geangelt, und mit was für ködern?


----------



## ScorcherOne (11. November 2007)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Ja rück mal deine Methoden an dem See raus. Bitte!


----------



## PORNORALLE (24. November 2007)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

mit der fliege (Montana Goldkopf)

und mit dem spiro auf grund der wassertiefe halt angepasst vorne halt nur 70-100cm vorfach und hintem am teich halt 200cm
:vik::vik:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (2. April 2008)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Hallo , so dann wollen wir im Juni auch mal unser Glück versuchen in Blavand ! Ich teste für euch mal beides ! Brandungsangeln und Teichangeln ! Mal sehen wa sda so geht !

mfg wv


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (2. April 2008)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Bitte Löschen !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raus (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Hallo!
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Wolfsbarsch in Blavand und Umgebung aus?
Hat schon mal einer was beim Brandungsangeln in Vejers gefischt?
Ich bin Ende Juni Anfang Juli oben und versuche mein Glück.
Bin für jede Info dankbar. (absoluter Anfänger)
Vielen Dank schonmal!!!


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

hallo bin gerade aus blavand wieder hier ! war in ho am angelteich ! nichts los da ! am ganzen teich wurde fast nichts gefangen ! ich hab eine forelle bekommen mit dm kescher ! für 2 stunden und 2 angeln habe ich 100 kronen bezahlt , also ca. 14 euro !

mfg


----------



## Raus (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Hallo WolfsburgVirus
Das ist echt bitter zu hören. Habe gehofft in Ho meine ersten Fische zu fangen. Fahre am Freitag für zwei Wochen nach Vejers und werde es auch mal in der Brandung versuchen.
Hast du was in der Brandung gefangen? Oder weist du wie es in der Varde Au aussieht?Welche Auen sind sonst noch gut?
Über alle Angel Infos aus der Region würde ich mich sehr freuen!!! 
Ich wede natürlich Meldung machen wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin.
Danke schonmal für alle Infos!


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

hallo ja brandung hab ich garnichts gefangen ! noch nicht mal ein biss gehabt ! und in der hoch bucht hatte ich auch kein erfolg !

mfg


----------



## schnulke (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

hallo zusammen #h#h
also ich kann über ho fiskeso nur gutes berichten. natürlich gibt es tage wo mal nix passiert, aber im grossen und ganzen haben wir dort mit die besten fangergebnisse.
 sind jedes jahr 2-3 mal auf dem ende und haben schon alle seen entlang der küste, bis hoch nach sondervig  mehrmals ausprobiert aber der wunsch nach vielen landungen treibt uns immer wieder nach ho.
pilzbefall kann ich nicht bestätigen. unsere forellis waren immer alle ok. 
aber meine meinung im allgemeinen ist sowieso: alles weiße ist auch schwarz und umgekehrt....|jump:
Kann nur raten probiert ho doch einfach mal selbst...
gruss schnulke


----------



## Raus (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Hallo Schnulke

Was für Köder nutzt du? Gibt es sonst noch Tipps für den Teich in Ho?

Gruß aus Duisburg


----------



## schnulke (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Hallo Raus !!!
In Ho sind fängige Stellen entweder oben in der Spitze oder unten in der Spitze. Je nachdem von wo der Wind kommt. frühes erscheinen sichert die besten Plätze...lol
Köder wie gesagt paste Fliege, was dir am meisten liegt. Auf Grund kann ich nicht so empfehlen, die Leute die sich über schlechte Fangergebnisse aufregen, sind meist die Faulen.....|schlaf:|schlaf:
Fahre Mittwoch nach Dk, für ein paar Tage. Ho steht auf jeden Fall auf dem Programm. Freu mich schon.#a
Gruß aus Kiel
schnulke|wavey:


----------



## Raus (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Hallo Schnulke

Komme gerade aus DK.Danke für die Tipps. Habe "unten in der Spitze" geangelt und gut gefangen.Ich finde ein schöner See in Ho.2009 bin ich wieder da!! Als Bonus habe ich noch Scholle in der Brandung von Vejers gefangen. In Blavand stand ich Abends auf den Molen und habe leider nichts gefangen. Nächstes Jahr geht es weiter.

Gruß aus Duisburg


----------



## schnulke (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Hallo Raus !
War auch da, aber leider keine zeit mehr zum angeln gehabt.Nur ein kleines Schwätzchen mit Bengt, dem Besitzer. Ein anderer  Angler lief an mir vorbei und hatte mindestens 10  schöne Forellen  gefangen. 
Aber in ein paar Wochen bin ich wieder da, dann werde ich mein Glück versuchen.
Ho Fiskeso ist wirklich ein toller See, an dem die Fangrate sehr hoch ist. Schön das dir mein Rat geholfen hat und Glückwunsch zu deinem Fang.
Mfg Schnulke #h


----------



## troutnorge (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Hallo,

gibt es von dem See in Ho eine I-Net-Adresse?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Raus (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Hallo troutnorge!

Die Adresse: www.hofisk.dk


Gruß aus Duisburg


----------



## troutnorge (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Hallo Raus,

die Anlage sieht echt lecker aus! Wie groß sind die Forellen dort im Schnitt und bis zu welchem Gewicht wird ca. besetzt.

Viele Grüße nach Duisburg


----------



## Raus (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Hallo Troutnorge,

Ich weiß es nicht genau.Meiner Meinung nach waren die Fische im Teich sehr groß. Habe auch sehr große Fisch gefangen aber nicht gemessen oder gewogen. Es sind permanent Fische gesprungen. Scheinbar gut besetzt.

mfg


----------



## stanleyclan (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

hi der teich in ho hat doch 2 kleine inseln wenn ich das richtig sehe oder und meine frage ist wo man am besten am teich fängt?? und welcher Köder läuft bei euch immoment an forellenteichen am besten??|kopfkrat

mfg stanleyclan


----------



## Iron (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Hi Stanleyclan,
ich war schon etliche male in Ho. Unser Rekord war vor 2 Jahren, 72 Forellen zu Dritt in 2 Tagen. Hammer!!!
Mein Tipp ist wie immer, Sbirolino/ 2-3 Meter Vorfach/ Power Bait-Fliege-Twister. An die Inseln nah ranwerfen und gaaaanz langsam schleppen. Natürlich immer mit der Nase im Wind. Ansonsten habe ich auch sehr gute Fänge mit einem Colonel Z Spinner Diabolo 12gr. gehabt. Lass ihn ruhig etwas auf Tiefe absacken, bevor du ihn einholst.
Bin im September selber wieder da. Finde den See auch sehr Idylisch.
Dir ein dickes Petri und viel Erfolg!


----------



## stanleyclan (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

aha und hast du schon erfahrungen gemacht das am grund viel schlamm ist und es viele hänger gibt oder kann man den köder ruhig auf grund absacken lassen und noch eine frage: muss man wenn man mit twister angelt auch einen spirolino nehmen??? was für einen spirolino meinst du???((( langsam sinkend oder schwimmend oder schnell sinkend)))???


----------



## prinz1980 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

@all
hat mal wieder jemand etwas über den Broeng Fiskesee in der nähe von oksböl zu berichten oder war mal jemand dort, meine letzten erfahrungen waren nicht so super, kaum noch fisch, eigentlich gar keiner und der see sah auch nicht mehr bewirtschaftet aus, würde ich sehr schade finden, denn ich kenne den see in seine glanzzeit, da war fisch zu fangen eine garantie!!!
also wenn jemand was weis, dann bitte mal schreiben.


----------



## hedewe (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Hallo

Wir waren im Mai noch dort aber kein Fisch, sah auch sehr verlassen aus, fahre lieber nach Ho.

Gruß hedewe


----------



## ScorcherOne (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Das einzig schöne an diesem See ist die Landschaft. Ansonsten fällt mir nur Negatives dazu ein: 


viel Wind, da ungeschützte Lage
ziemlich laut, da aktive Kiesgruben direkt angrenzend
Fische sieht man nie, ausser im Gehege in der Seemitte
die Ausstattung ist sehr heruntergekommen
für die gebotene Leistung zu teuer

Ob ich da dieses Jahr wieder zum Angeln gehe bezweifle ich!


----------



## prinz1980 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

...ist schon echt schade um den see, ich war gerne dort, ich bin auch der meinung das sich da niemand mehr kümmert, vor 1-2 jahren war auch immer mal die hütte noch offen, aber da ist ja nun gar nix mehr, also sollte ich das nächste mal dort angeln, werde ich devenitiv die erste stunde nicht zahlen, außer es ist dann alles wieder anders geworden.


----------



## Elch85 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Hallo,

war jemand in letzter zeit am ho fiskesö und kann berichten?! Fahren Ende August hoch und wollt mal fragen was sich so in letzter Zeit getan hat!
Also über Berichte würde ich mich freuen!

Grüße!!!#h
Elch


----------



## JanS (1. August 2008)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Fahre morgen nach Blavand. Ich werde berichten wenn ich wieder da bin  wobei ich es auch mal in der Brandung probieren werde. Das letzte mal im August gabs Seezunge *g*


----------



## Elch85 (2. August 2008)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Danke schonmal, einen schönen urlaub und petri!!!!

Mfg
Elch


----------



## stanleyclan (3. August 2008)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

so ich wollte jans mal zuvorkommen ^^ also ich bin gestern wiedergekommen und habe dort an 2 tagen geangelt also für mich sah die anlage durchschnittlich aus. es gab nach und vorteile..... also es gab auf jeden fall genügend fische, denn es sind massend aus dem wasser gesprungen... aber zum beispiel waren die toiletten total verdreckt und im see schwamm ganz hinten am ende eine tote forelle und was sich hinter den kiemen gebildet hat kann man sich ja denken..... es waren tausende von würmern an dem fisch und das heisst ja auch so halbwegs das der besitzer nciht jeden tag mal schaut was da passiert denn sonst hätte er den fisch ja bestimmt entdeckt. hinzu kommt auch noch das es dort an dem see eine ausnehmstelle gab aber daneben war ein eimer und dort quallten schon die Gedärme heraus und es stank auch dementsprechend dolle.....
also mein fazit ist das viele forelle im teich vorhanden sind aber der service besser sein könnte...

mfg stanleyclan


ps: eine forelle haben wir auch gefangen. 50-60 zentimeter und 3.5-4.0 kilo! mein persönlicher tipp ist noch,weil man dort an dem teich spinnern darf ein silberner spinner mit kleiner fliege dran und dann ganz am anfang des teiches langsam am schilf entlang schleppen. oder mit der wasserkugel und rotem powerbait ein bisschen formen, dass es rotiert und dann auch halbem meter langsaaaaaaam einholen.

also petri heil allen die noch am forellensee ho angeln wollen
hoffe ich konnte dir ( elch85 ) viele fragen beantworten und stehe auch allen anderen noch für fragen zur verfügung!


----------



## Stormy (30. September 2008)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Moin Moin,
ich war schon recht häufig in Ho zum angeln und habe unterschiedliche Erfahrungen gesammelt. Die besten Fangerlebnisse hatte ich bislang immer im Zeitraum September/Oktober bei Schmuddelwetter.  Bislang habe ich dort eigentlich nur erlebt, dass der Besitzer wirklich sowohl um den Besatz als auch um seine Kunden bemüht ist.
Sollte es sich wirklich so geändert haben?
Werde dies selbst in 3 Wochen wieder testen fahren - sofern hier nicht noch aktuelle Negativinfos erscheinen.
Stormy

PS: Sollte jemand seine Kinder für das Angeln (mit Fanggarantie) begeistern wollen, ist der Kinder P&T-See südlich von Hvide Sande zu empfehlen. Aber ACHTUNG: Es wird hier nach Kg gezahlt. Nicht übermütig werden. Bin selbst mehrfach für die Kinder (bei mir 3 Jungs) dort gewesen. 1 Angel reichte für alle 3 - und der Köder ist hier egal. Die Forellen sind ausgehungert und immer für Abwechslung dankbar!!!


----------



## Stormy (30. September 2008)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Noch eine kurze Frage an die Brandungsangler:

Gibt es mittlerweile eine "Kartenpflicht" an der See? Vor 2 Jahren war dies nämlich im Gespräch. Würde dies nämlich auch mal wieder gerne machen.

Stormy


----------



## vw-freak81 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/%5BURL=http://img89.*ih.us/my.php?image=04092008050zj0.jpg%5D%5BIMG%5Dhttp://img89.*ih.us/img89/5922/04092008050zj0.th.jpg%5B/IMG%5D%5B/URL%5D%5BURL=http://g.*ih.us/thpix.php%5D%5BIMG%5Dhttp://img89.*ih.us/images/thpix.gif%5B/IMG%5D%5B/URL%5D
Hallo Angelfreunde,
ich war in der ersten Sept. Woche in Ho zwei mal angeln. Beide male wurde nicht mit Fisch besetzt und die Fänge waren mässig. Ich habe leider nur eine Kranke Forelle von gut 4 Pfund geangelt. Andere Angler hatten zwar die eine oder andere schöne Forelle gefangen aber für den Preis nur gerade eine und dann noch ggf. Krank. Nein danke, der See in Ho ist leider in der letzten 2 Jahren ziemlich schlecht geworden. Fisch ist drin, aber immer mehr befallene Fische oder mit Tumoren. Naja und den Besitzer interessierts anscheinend auch nicht. Ich habe zwei mal um ein Gespräch gebeten, aber nie hatte er Zeit und die Dame im Laden hatte angeblich nicht die Ahnung davon wie ein Tumor beim Fisch aussieht. Eine tote Forelle hab ich auch geblinkert. In der Mülltone hab ich zwei tote (anscheinend befallen) gefunden. Ich geh nun lieber in Grearup zum Angeln, dort wurde ich bislang nicht enttäuscht. Manchmal war ich auch in Fahlbeak So bei Skjern. Da hat es mir am meisten gefallen. Sehr natürlicher See, angelegt aus einem Seitenarm des Skjern, seit über 12 Jahren ein und der selbe Fischzüchter und Bauer der dies als Hobby betreibt!!! ( Seit 16 Jahren Angel ich, und war als Kind schon oft dort, da hab ich immer was gefangen!!! ). War jemand von euch schon mal da??? Ich war dieses Jahr nur einmal für 3 Std da und hatte 2 Forellen von jeweils gut 2 Pfund.


Lieben Gruß
vw-freak81
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/%5BURL=http://img89.*ih.us/my.php?image=04092008050zj0.jpg%5D%5BIMG%5Dhttp://img89.*ih.us/img89/5922/04092008050zj0.th.jpg%5B/IMG%5D%5B/URL%5D%5BURL=http://g.*ih.us/thpix.php%5D%5BIMG%5Dhttp://img89.*ih.us/images/thpix.gif%5B/IMG%5D%5B/URL%5D


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Hallo dann wollen wir den Thread mal wieder aufleben lassen . Ist das der teich hier in grearup ??


----------



## Elch85 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Nein, der ist wesentlich größer! Geh mal von deinem genannten see aus etwa 1,5 km nordwestlich und du kommst zum graerup see. Der ist etwas sichelförmig und liegt direkt am graerup havvej.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

einer von den beiden ?


----------



## Elch85 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Nordwestlich 1,5 km !!


----------



## ScorcherOne (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Ja der Gelbe ist es in der Tat!


----------



## stanleyclan (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

der ist aber einfach nur ******** nur mist...forellen springen wie die großen aber nix beißt besetz wurde auch nie.......also da sieht mich niemand mehr...


----------



## Quabenaxl (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Moin, moin.
Bin ein bischen spät dran, weil ich gerade aus DK komme. Mache dort jedes Jahr im Mai in Blavand, genauer gesagt in Jegum mit der Familie Urlaub. 12 Km vor Blavand liegt Oksböl. Man fährt dran vorbei, wenn man nach Blavand fährt. Gleich hinter Oksböl liegt Vrögum. Dort gibt es einen kleinen, aber feinen Put&Take (ist im Ort ausgeschildert). Der See ist ca. 40m breit und 150m lang. Es wird mehrmals in der Woche nachbesetzt, je nach Besucherzahl. Unter 2 Forellen sind mein Sohn und ich nie vom See gegangen. An guten Tagen waren es auch schon mal 4-6 pro Person. Die Forellen schmeckten sehr gut, waren nicht fett und wogen zwischen 1 und 2,5 Kilo.Ich fische mit Spiro und schwarz-weißen Powerbyte. Mein Sohn ist Fliegenfischer. Allerdings muß mann öfter mal den Platz wechseln um Erfolg zu haben. 3 Stunden kosten 60 Kronen, saubere Toilette und Schlachtplatz sind vorhanden. Wir fischen jetzt im 4. Jahr an dem See und waren immer zufrieden.

In Graerup waren wir auch schon ein paar mal, war aber *******. Sorry, aber nie was gefangen (nur n Haufen Rotaugen) und dafür 180 Kronen pro Person.


----------



## ScorcherOne (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Braucht man für den See in Vroegum auch den Fischereisschein zusätzlich zum Stundenentgelt (wie das z.B. am oben erwähnten See in Graerup der Fall ist)?


----------



## stanleyclan (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

@ Quabenaxl


kannst du mir vielleicht mal den Straßennamen geben?? wo der see liegt?ß würde mir sehr helfen!

lg stanley


----------



## ScorcherOne (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Habe das gerade gefunden:

http://www.vroegum-fiskesoe.dk/

Die Adresse ist:

Hedelundvej 15
Vrøgum 6840 Oksbøl

EDIT: 
Habe mir den See(Teich) mal bei Google Maps angeschaut. Der ist ja echt winzig im Vergleich zu den Seen in der direkten Umgebung.


----------



## stanleyclan (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

dankeschööööö


----------



## stanleyclan (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

eine frage: wie sind die Preise beim Forellensee Ho-Fiskeso?? sind auf der Web-Seite nämlich NICHT angegeben...es sind ja stundenpreise...wenn es geht bitte alle...


lg stanley


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

hallo also ich weiss nur für 2 stunden und ein angel 14 euro


----------



## stanleyclan (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

ich würde schon ein bisschen länger angeln glaube ich aber trotzdem schomal dankeschööööön


----------



## Hook007 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Hallo also wir fahren jetzt schon seit mehrer Jahrer im September nach Blavand und der See in Ho hat sich in den letzten Jahren sehr verschlechtert. Viele tote Fische am Ufer und viele Kranke (Karpfenläuse) und arpatische Fische direkt an der Oberfläche. 
Vor ca. 4 Jahren hat der Besitzer gewächselt, seit dem gehts mit der Qualität ständig Berg ab.
Gefangen wird schon!! Meine 2-3 Fische habe ich immer, es wird nur nicht mehr so gut gefangen wie früher! Viele ziehen beleidigt ab.
Wenn das Wasser zu warm wird, hat der See ein Sauerstoff Problem, dann wird sehr wenig gefangen!!

Wenn noch was geht dann mit Fliege einem dicken Streamer oder Goldkopfnymphe schleppen. Wer still sitz hat vorloren!!! 

In Graerup ist der Preis für die Tageskarte voll in Ordnung!! Bekommt man im Angelladen in Blavand, aber die besten Plätze werden von den deutschen Campern in Wächselschicht hard verteidigt! |krach:
Tipp: Mit sinkenden Spiro auf Grund und 2 - 2,5m Vorfach als Knubbel schwimmendes Powerb. einfach liegen lassen. Die Strömung sorgt für die Bewegung.

Für besse Seen muss man halt länge Autofahrten tätigen.

Link:
http://www.dansee.dk/default.asp?act=forside&sprog=ger

Mein Liebling ist Nr.41 Grindsted Fiskesø :vik:

Gruß Hook


----------



## stanleyclan (3. August 2009)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

fischst du die streamer und den goldnymphenkopf an der fliegenrute oder mit nem sbiro??


----------



## Hook007 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Den Streamer mit Fliegenrute.
Aber wirklich einen fetten langen Streamer verwenden am besten Grün/Schwarz kommt auf den Tag an. Wenn es hell ist dann Schwarz oder dunkel. Übering das gilt auch fürs Powerb.!
Was auch gut geht sind Bienenfliegen!

Goldkopfnymphe mit Spiro oder Dartpose beides mind. 2 m Vorfach! 
Welchen Spiro (schwimmend oder sinkend) muss man ausprobieren!!

Wenn du ne Fliegenrute hast würde ich dir die Raten!!! :q
Macht fun und bringt wirklich was!!


----------



## stanleyclan (3. August 2009)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

ne hab ich nicht....aber die nymphe kann ich ja auch hinter dem sbiro probieren. ist voll lustig, das du gerade jetzt über den Ho Fiskeso erzählst, denn ich fahre in 1 woche für 1 woche dort hin und wollte mind. 2 mal zum See fahren. Bin nämlich in Blavand und meine mutter hat keine lust mich so weit zu fahren....na ja ich werde mein Glück dort mal probieren. Darf man an dem Ho Forellensee denn Bienenmaden benutzen? Ich wusste nur, das normale Fleischmaden dort nicht benutzt werden dürfen, da dachte ich das gilt auch für Bienenmaden...lasse mich von dir aber gerne korrigieren!


----------



## Hook007 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Also es sind in ganz Dänemark keine Maden erlaubt!!
Nur Würmer sind erlaubt!! Wegen Seuchen gefahr und der Besitzer reagiert ziemlich |krach: auf Maden!!! 
Nehm einfach diese gelben Kunstmaden als kleinen Farbtupfer zum Wurm oder kunst Lachseier geht auch!!

Also ich habe vor 2 Jahren mit der Fliegenrute angefangen, sieht am Anfang etwas komisch aus OK!! |uhoh: Da man mehr im Busch hängt als im Wasser, aber an den See lohnt es sich!!
Mein Vater hat sich letztes Jahr in dem Angelladen in Blavand für einen noch ganz erschwinglichen Preis eine Fliegenrute gekauft, weil es am meisten Erfolg brachte!!

Ich habe hier was zu geschrieben, weil ich ende des Monats auch wieder da bin und wissen wollte, ob die Fische wieder bzw. immer noch Krank sind!!


----------



## dkanglerpapa (18. März 2010)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

@ Hook in ho haste aber mit der Fliegenpeitsche keine Chance oder! ist das da nicht zu eng!


----------



## Hook007 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Es geht noch gerade so!! #t

Vorne am See sind keine Bäume nur flache Büsche oder flach und schräg über den See werfen! Da oft auch Böen über den See ziehen!! 

Also insgesamt ist schwer aber geht!!


----------



## gigizinho (6. April 2010)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

ola
ich wollte in 2 wochen nach blavand. wie sieht es denn dort zur zeit mit den forellenpuffs aus, besser welchen sollte man meiden?? sind in ho immer noch so viele karpfläuse?? wie schauts in Graerup aus.
danke
schon mal für die antworten.
g.


----------



## dkanglerpapa (8. April 2010)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Freunde waren letzt woche in gräerup : 3 tage 1 fisch mit 2 Anglern! hört sich das gut an? Ich war nur in Arrlid : 1 in bavand 1 und rodekro abends 0 das war wohl noch zu kalt!


----------



## gigizinho (24. April 2010)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

ola
hier kurz der bericht über die puffs in ho und vogrum.
also ho war nicht so ergiebig da dort natürlich gefühlte 100 angler am tag waren. gegen 18uhr wirds dann leerer aber so richtig gefangen hat dort niemand. ich war 5 mal da und es kamen insgesamt 14 forellen dabei raus.
das gewicht war so um die 1 bis 2 kg.
vogrum war da schon netter da nicht so überlaufen. ich hatte vorgestern auch einen super tag erwischt. wind, wolken, hin und wieder leichter regen
aber 25!!! forellen in 6 stunden. alle zwischen 1 und 2,5 kilo. eine hatte 4863 gramm. ich habe danach aufgehört, weil mir mein arm und handgelenk weh taten. der besitzer hatte am vortag ausgesetzt wurde mir gesagt, nur das die anderen 4 angler nicht eine einzige gefangen haben.
da wiederhakenlose haken verwendet wurden schwimmen bis auf 3 auch alle wieder.
in gaerup war ich auch noch, dort gabs aber nur 2 hechte(65 und 72 cm)
alles in allem wars aber nett

g.


----------



## Hook007 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

@gigizinho
Womit hast du gefischt??
Köder und Montage und so??

Ich bin in 3 Wochen auch wieder da und war von Vogrum nicht so begeistert!!
Ist das der See wo nur eine große Wiese ist und nix zum unterstellen?


----------



## Hook007 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Wie ist den das Wetter im Moment??


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (23. August 2010)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*



Hook007 schrieb:


> Wie ist den das Wetter im Moment??



goggeln hilft.

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Blavand+wetter


----------



## Hook007 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Erste Bilanz aus Blavand:

Ho ist mal wieder tot, die andern Seen laufen besser!!

Das Wetter ist schnell wechselnd von Wolkenbruch auf herrlichen Sonnenschein innerhalb von ein paar Minuten!!


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (3. September 2010)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*



Hook007 schrieb:


> Erste Bilanz aus Blavand:
> 
> Ho ist mal wieder tot, die andern Seen laufen besser!!
> 
> Das Wetter ist schnell wechselnd von Wolkenbruch auf herrlichen Sonnenschein innerhalb von ein paar Minuten!!



nichts neues das ho nicht läuft. hatte da noch nie viel glück. in der nähe ist noch ne anlage , da wars immer besser

mfg


----------



## Hook007 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> nichts neues das ho nicht läuft. hatte da noch nie viel glück. in der nähe ist noch ne anlage , da wars immer besser
> 
> mfg


 

Sag jetzt nicht Vogum!!?? |bigeyes

Da gibt es noch viel bessere Seen!! Der Nächste wäre Outrup 32Km von Blavand entfernt!!


----------



## timo85 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

ich würd es mal im nebelsee versuchen top adresse:m


----------



## Hook007 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*



timo85 schrieb:


> ich würd es mal im nebelsee versuchen top adresse:m


 
Den kenne ich!!
Ich war am großen See, habe aber nix gefangen, war auch sehr schlechtest Wetter!!

Womit und Wo hast du den gefangen??


----------



## onkeleddy (11. August 2015)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Gibt's denn mal was neues in Ho und Umgebung?


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Gibt es was neues aus Blavand.Hat schon wer dieses Jahr am Ho Fiskesøgeangelt.


----------



## strunz2 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Gibt es was neues aus Blavand.Hat schon wer dieses Jahr am Ho Fiskesøgeangelt.



In Ho soll jetzt der Eigentümer die Anlage selber betreiben!!
Angeblich wird in diesem Jahr die gesamte Anlage umfassend
renoviert.


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Was tut sich am Forellensee Ho Fiskesø.


----------



## nigolo (8. März 2017)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Schöne und saubere Anlage, doch war der Teich am 08.03.2017 scheinbar tot. Mit 6 Ruten wurde kein Fisch gefangen. Nicht mal einen Biss gab es. Die anderen 6 Angler am Teich hatten ebenfalls keinen erfolg. Mag vielleicht eine Eintagsfliege sein, doch bei der Anzahl an Anglern mag ich dies zu bezweifeln. War natürlich ein sehr ernüchternder Tag ... Einen Tag zuvor waren wir in Vrogum. Dort konnte an 2 Stunden mit 6 Ruten auch nur 1 Forelle verhaftet werden. Zwei andere Angler hatten knapp 6 Forellen gefangen.


----------



## bulli90 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*



nigolo schrieb:


> Schöne und saubere Anlage, doch war der Teich am 08.03.2017 scheinbar tot. Mit 6 Ruten wurde kein Fisch gefangen. Nicht mal einen Biss gab es. Die anderen 6 Angler am Teich hatten ebenfalls keinen erfolg. Mag vielleicht eine Eintagsfliege sein, doch bei der Anzahl an Anglern mag ich dies zu bezweifeln. War natürlich ein sehr ernüchternder Tag ... Einen Tag zuvor waren wir in Vrogum. Dort konnte an 2 Stunden mit 6 Ruten auch nur 1 Forelle verhaftet werden. Zwei andere Angler hatten knapp 6 Forellen gefangen.



mal ganz blöd gefragt - wie wird in ho in der regel geangelt? pose, grund, köder? danke, wäre mein erstes mal forellenpuff, deshalb noch völlig unerfahren


----------



## nigolo (15. März 2017)

*AW: Blavand Forellen*

Das ist immer relativ zu sagen. Es war letzte woche noch ziemlich kalt. Bei diesen Temperaturen stehen die Fische i.d.R. kurz über den Grund. Würde da Bodentaster und auftreibenden Köder ca. 40cm über Grund anbieten.

Es wurde in Ho aber auch am Morgen und Mittag gebaggert. Den halben Tag lief eine Saugmaschine, welche den Grund abgesaugt hat. Bin halt erst nach den Saugarbeiten zum See gefahren. Morgens bin ich gleich umgekehrt, weil mich die Lautstärke auf Dauer selber gestört hätte. Ich denke, dass dies auch ein ausschlaggebender Punkt für den negativen Fischfang war. Die Tiere sind sicherlich gestresst und wollen nicht so recht los ziehen.

Laut einem freundlichen Mitarbeiter im Angelshop wurde mir aber auch nochmal bestätigt, dass die Forellen in allen umliegenden Seen nur schwer an den Haken wollen. Sobald es etwas wärmer wird, dann sollte es wohl wieder besser aussehen mit den Fängen. Hier in Bremen hatten wir die letzten Wochen um die 10 Grad und da konnten in den umliegenden Forellen Anlagen gut gefangen werden.


----------

